
Mozilla Shutters Firefox Send and Notes - gavreh
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/17/mozilla-shutters-firefox-send-and-notes
======
encom
Working mirror: [https://archive.ph/OGQdH](https://archive.ph/OGQdH)

EDIT after reading TFA: Sounds like good news to me. Mozilla should stop
wasting time and money on anything that isn't Firefox. If Firefox doesn't make
it, Google is going to own the Internet.

------
QUFB
It's good to remember the following maxim, no matter what you're building:

> If you build it, they will abuse it.

Not that you shouldn't build anything, but it's better to threat model the
abuse cases early on in design so that you have a chance.

------
gavreh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24508880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24508880)

